# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en las minas de La Unión y Cartagena

## perdiguera

Como ayer os dije en mi visita a las zonas mineras de La Unión y Cartagena tuve la oportunidad de fotografiar la vegetación que se ha formado tras el paso devastador de la mano del hombre.
El resultado es el que sigue:



















Como podéis comprobar un verdadero manto verde que alegra la vista.

En estos lugares había: pinos carrascos, palmitos, jaras, tomillos, romeros, zarzas, ciprés cartagenero endémico, etcétera. 

Vamos lo mismito que ahora.

De los nombres científicos como que no conozco ninguno.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estas tierras mineras suelen ser muy ácidas.
Este árbol es un Gandul, o nicotiana glauca.



Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Esta es la que en mi pueblo se conoce como bolaga o  _Thymelaea hirsuta._

----------

